# The League of Computer Hardware Painters



## Krullmeister

Oh god, you made a club for it!

I think this could be quite interesting if some more people join in.









Unfortunately I don't have any extra hardware laying around otherwise I'd give it a shot.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Nothing wrong with painting your hardware, when you do it properly...


----------



## JTHMfreak

OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Crooksy

This is the best thing I have ever seen. MY SIDES


----------



## BonzaiTree

Hmm...I think I had posts deleted. Interesting.


----------



## caraboose

I painted my old, dead x1550.. because I could!


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> *I don't think such club exist yet, so here we go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to join: Post pics of your painted computer hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love you for making this club... ...just because









(Also great thread from which this club originated)


----------



## edalbkrad

do you actually use that red motherboard with the white cpu heatsink?


----------



## sebkow

what lol?


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Here are a couple of my paint jobs ...


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edalbkrad*
> 
> do you actually use that red motherboard with the white cpu heatsink?


I'm replying your post with it right now.

47, nice paint job


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Here are a couple of my paint jobs ...


So pretty.

Is there any paint that won't destroy a motherboard.


----------



## caraboose

Black isn't a color!


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caraboose*
> 
> Black isn't a color!


Depending on how you analyze it, yes it can be a color. Just as white can be considered a non-color in the absence of pigments. If you're talking optical spectrum then black is not a color.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Depending on how you analyze it, yes it can be a color. Just as white can be considered a non-color in the absence of pigments. If you're talking optical spectrum then black is not a color.


But I already included the option of colorless


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> But I already included the option of colorless


That would be transparent! Which is neither absorbing nor reflecting, but rather transmitting, and would thus be the proper "colorless" by all definitions!

P.S.: I feel that to be a member of this club, one needs to _dunk_ their hardware into paint--not paint neatly, using painter's tape and such!


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I feel that to be a member of this club, one needs to _dunk_ their hardware into paint--not paint neatly, using painter's tape and such!


That would be a bit too much I think









At least I still qualify if you want a paint dunk


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> That would be a bit too much I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I still qualify if you want a paint dunk
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You are the one I had in mind when I made my comment







Given the original thread!

I only have less-inspired things, like painted fans, cases, and my mouse.


----------



## Noskcaj

Is there any paint (ideally gold or red) that won't destroy a motherboard/graphics card. or an ssd for that matter.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I love Rust-Oleum paints. They have a line of metallic paints. You can always spray paint the graphics card shroud, motherboard heatsinks (very thin paint layer if you want to retain the heatsinks' ability to cool). You'd probably be better with high-heat paints, but those come in fairly generic colors. SSDs don't get hot, so you can paint their enclosures just fine, as long as you cover up any holes / socket.


----------



## SulumorDNA

Lol, this thread takes me back in day when I built my 1st pc, a pentium 133. I used it for my band for midi. We spray painted it metallic blue and made a band logo painted white.


----------



## SulumorDNA

sorry for the double post, I was replying from my itouch ...


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> Is there any paint (ideally gold or red) that won't destroy a motherboard/graphics card. or an ssd for that matter.


This is not the area for such questions. This is for Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee I did it!

I love the results though


----------



## AaronO

Found a crappy, old, and ugly mouse the other day, so I painted it orange. Now it's just crappy and old







.


----------



## Noskcaj

tomorrow i'm doing more fan painting and some ssd painting. pics soon.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

AaronO, nice paint job, great work









Noskcaj, you can do it


----------



## Noskcaj

The results of today's painting, i wonder how well everything will stick because i used no primer. So pretty though. i'm going to dip paint some ram sticks tomorrow, will they still work if i have the pins covered? (the Red looks orange in the photos)


----------



## ElevenEleven

Actual RAM PCBs or just heatspreaders? It's fine for the latter if your RAM doesn't run hot, and a tad risky for the PCB painting in terms of overheating. Don't think any of these paints are electrically conductive to matter.


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Actual RAM PCBs or just heatspreaders? It's fine for the latter if your RAM doesn't run hot, and a tad risky for the PCB painting in terms of overheating. Don't think any of these paints are electrically conductive to matter.


PCB, and my new heatspreaders when they arrive


----------



## caraboose

Needs a bump!


----------



## Mr357

Ooh, cool club!









Here's my HIS IceQ 6850's that used to be glacier blue




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> Ooh, cool club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my HIS IceQ 6850's that used to be glacier blue


Nicely done









Definately blends into your color scheme


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Nicely done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definately blends into your color scheme


Thanks. To be honest I just used a paint marker


----------



## Noskcaj

I'm going to try painting my PCBs for my upcoming Emac mod, What needs to be done for it to work? other than non-conductive paint.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> I'm going to try painting my PCBs for my upcoming Emac mod, What needs to be done for it to work? other than non-conductive paint.


Cover up open ports and anything you don't want non-conductive paint to get in.

I learned it the hard way by painting my BIOS socket.


----------



## SulumorDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> Ooh, cool club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my HIS IceQ 6850's that used to be glacier blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Damn that looks good


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SulumorDNA*
> 
> Damn that looks good


Thanks


----------



## nepToon

This club is crazy







Loving it









I think I'll try this on my Motherboard.
I'm planing on using the dupli color spray paint.

And when it horribly fails it's only 60 Euros









/edit: for the lulz















I kinda like the optic. Going to paint the top side with a pen. Have to check if my hardware shop has anything in store.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

nepToon great paint job









I have almost the exact same board as well (970 EX3)

I'm sorry I have no internet access for a while...

I'll add you right now


----------



## Mr357

Nice job nepToon!







Looks very cool


----------



## caraboose

Some one should try this Plasti Dip stuff..


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caraboose*
> 
> Some one should try this Plasti Dip stuff..


I've used it on my car, but I'll leave my PC alone.


----------



## nepToon

Thanks for the positive feedback









Had to put my old Mugen on the Motherboard to test it and it works like a charm.
I'm currently writing from said system.


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caraboose*
> 
> Some one should try this Plasti Dip stuff..


I'm going to put EBC on my motherboard. It's a new competitor to plasti dip from australia. As a result, it's not $30 per spray can and $1000 for a 30L like plasti dip is.

EDIT- Why isn't this in the modding category?


----------



## snef

can I join the club??

I have 2 builds with painted hardware

1: Snef's Icy Blue Angel





and
2: Snef's Purple Chimera


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Snef'
> 
> 
> 
> 1: Snef's Icy Blue Angel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 2: Snef's Purple Chimera


Very nice looking builds









You're in for sure.


----------



## Noskcaj

That looks awesome snef. May i suggest you paint the acrylic mount of the raystorm block too? I painted mine and it looks incredible.


----------



## Noskcaj

That looks awesome snef. May i suggest you paint the acrylic mount of the raystorm block too? I painted mine and it looks incredible.


----------



## snef

Was my first idea but my wife ( wife's rig) want led effect like my computer
Thats why , what women want, women have it


----------



## snef

Hi

I have nothing to do today, why not painting a motherboard

bought 2 can of white plasti-dip and 3m masking tape

first

chose a motherboard

I have a spare motherboard on a shelf, a Gigabyte GA-H77-DS3H, if I burn it, to bad, go to garbage


tape all connector, hint: use 3m tape, a way better (the Green one)



after one coat,

ok need to give a second coat now

more to come today:headbang:


----------



## snef

ok

good news and bad news

first good news

wow I really like the results

some pics

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/plasti-dip/IMG_0062_zpsc2ea8a7c.jpg.html

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/plasti-dip/IMG_0058_zpsaa06e572.jpg.html

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/plasti-dip/IMG_0060_zps89804040.jpg.html

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/plasti-dip/IMG_0061_zps7155749f.jpg.html

and yes, easy to remove if you put enough layer

I have coat, 2 first are thin and 2 last are thick

now bad news

loolll no bad news

IT WORK

Just finish installing Windows

@Gdesmo
I tried to remove on VRM but impossible, the paint is like doctor glove, need to cut with exacto but I don't want to take this chane

I will take a look on this and let the computer running for minimum 48 hour with a small thread running on it, around 30 - 35% cpu usage

now some pics

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/plasti-dip/IMG_0065_zpsd47e0299.jpg.html

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/plasti-dip/IMG_0066_zps0e541d17.jpg.html

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/plasti-dip/IMG_0068_zpsf8c16315.jpg.html

I will try to do a tutorial, its very simple


----------



## 161029

Curious to try with plastidip but I don't have anything to spare.


----------



## Noskcaj

The first pics look nasty, the rest are awesome. You might want to get the paint of the battery though, i can't see that helping.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Great job snef









You are the second person in this club (besides myself) who painted a working mobo







and the paint job looks great









Added more pics to the original post.


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> You are the second person in this club (besides myself) who painted a working mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the paint job looks great


If only EBC would sponsor me...


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> If only EBC would sponsor me...


What's EBC?

Btw, I'm going to paint my 970A UD3 next week because I have nothing better to do.

What color should I use? White, Red (same color as my Extreme3), or Dark Green?


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> What's EBC?


The only plasti-dip competitor i know off. much cheaper in australia. http://www.evolvedcoatings.com.au/


----------



## nepToon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Great job snef
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the second person in this club (besides myself) who painted a working mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the paint job looks great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added more pics to the original post.


Hey! Mine works too!









Great job snef, white looks awesome especialy if you have blue connectors like you.


----------



## snef

I received a lot of mp and about vrm and mosfet heat because mine are painted

Update on testing

Very close to 20 hours of testings with 40% cpu usage
And no heat issue, no stability issue, work at 100%
ambient temp today is 29c in my office

all vrm still cold to touch, only thing with a little bit of warm is rectangular cap around cpu, only warm not hot

Its a h77 chipset and i use a i3-2100, no overclocking, use intel gpu, all stock

Keep in mind this mobo dont have heatsink on vrm/mosfet, thats why i painted vrm/mosfet
If you paint any motherboard with a heatsink, you will not have any vrm heat issue because you will tape the heatsink/vrm/mosfet
anyway mine are painted and i dont have any issue

Lollll someone saw my pics with plasti-dip mobo and already sold it in a build i will do for him
He wants it for a christmas gift lolll


----------



## B NEGATIVE




----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice one B, great job









Btw, are those copper / brass tubings?


----------



## snef

painted some fan for my project

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/Poseidon/Poseidon-2_zpse01c04b4.jpg.html

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/Poseidon/Poseidon-3_zps247591a2.jpg.html

I think Corsair need to release sp120 in white
they are really nice


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> painted some fan for my project
> 
> I think Corsair need to release sp120 in white
> they are really nice


Looks great









Maybe you should start selling painted fans, you could make a nice profit.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one B, great job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, are those copper / brass tubings?
Click to expand...

Copper. Pretty much all my builds have copper/acrylic tube


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Copper. Pretty much all my builds have copper/acrylic tube


Are they custom made or are they available as mainstream?

It would be cool to have acrylic tubes but then I won't be able to move things around as much.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Copper. Pretty much all my builds have copper/acrylic tube
> 
> 
> 
> Are they custom made or are they available as mainstream?
> 
> It would be cool to have acrylic tubes but then I won't be able to move things around as much.
Click to expand...

Guides on how to do it in my sig.


----------



## WiSK

Sorry my photo skills aren't so hot

AX rad is normally bare aluminium, bare copper fins:


Spot the optical drive:


Backplate done with acrylic coating:


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Sorry my photo skills aren't so hot
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> AX rad is normally bare aluminium, bare copper fins:
> 
> 
> Spot the optical drive:
> 
> 
> Backplate done with acrylic coating:




If that's not it I'm going to guess that there is none.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Pics


The rad looks great







, can't find the optical drive though.

What is that backplate for?


----------



## nepToon

Looks awesome Wisk, especially the rad. Allthough the dwarf's mushroom looks suspicious









How did you manage to just paint the fins? Can you disassemble that rad?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> 
> 
> If that's not it I'm going to guess that there is none.


Top left











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> The rad looks great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , can't find the optical drive though.
> 
> What is that backplate for?


GTX 660 Ti
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepToon*
> 
> Looks awesome Wisk, especially the rad. Allthough the dwarf's mushroom looks suspicious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you manage to just paint the fins? Can you disassemble that rad?


Yes, the AX series has an aluminium outer cover. You can unscrew the cover and just slide the rad itself out and paint separately.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

What to expect in the near future:





What keeps me going right now:


----------



## Noskcaj

mmmmmmmm. blueberries.


----------



## nepToon

1/1/2006 - seems legit









mine is still running, lets see how it goes when i OC.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Half way through...

I used a little too much paint on the H50


And theres my 970A UD3


My speed drier


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

I'm gonna boot this bad boy up after dinner









Slight imperfections, but IMO this is the best paint job I've done so far.

Oh, and here's a H50



Hopefully I can get my hands on some nice intel mobos soon, cause I'm really itching


----------



## WiSK

Awesome!


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

My paint is just not white enough












Now my mobo looks like crap when I put it in my white case


----------



## caraboose

Time to repaint!


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

At least my H50 looks alright IMO.

Too bad the paint is not bright enough.


----------



## nepToon

I personally dont like red, glossy and H50's but the paintjob turned out good









I can recommend using some sort of dampeners to install the mobo. Normal screws can damage the paint.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Thanks nepToon, have you overclocked your CPU yet?


----------



## nepToon

Not yet still waiting for fittings to connect the top radiator.
It should arrive on monday.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Nice. Love all the works that you guys been doing.


----------



## Mr357

@TheLAWNOOB What happened to the OP?


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> @TheLAWNOOB What happened to the OP?


Get me a Raid card and I will paint it for you lol..


----------



## inedenimadam

This is really cool stuff you guys are doing. It's making my wheels spin while I wait on some parts to arrive!


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> @TheLAWNOOB What happened to the OP?


I think it's a bug with the last upgrade of huddler, I have reported it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> This has been happening on threads created with the old RTE since they recent release of the new RTE i believe.
> 
> Until it is fixed you can quote the post and preview it to see the content. After viewing click cancel so you dont submit it.


----------



## Rainbow Dash

figured I would post this here. I don't have any pictures of it by itself, but I painted my 7870's fan shroud as well as my PCI slot covers and front panel with red spray paint


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainbow Dash*
> 
> figured I would post this here. I don't have any pictures of it by itself, but I painted my 7870's fan shroud as well as my PCI slot covers and front panel with red spray paint


Looking good









If you have the time be sure to paint that ugly green mobo you have as well


----------



## snef

i know im already in the club
but i have another build with painted hardware
used Plasti-Dip for everything except fan, use regular primer and paint

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/Poseidon/Poseidon-1_zps39e67356.jpg.html
Painted Backplate and Corsair Dominator GT

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/Poseidon/Poseidon-8_zpsee036d95.jpg.html
another pics with ram and backplate, but i painted the CPU waterblock, EK supremacy

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/Poseidon/Poseidon-11_zps82f8b2c2.jpg.html
painted ICY Dock (6 x 2.5HD in one 5.25), painted Aquaero 5 XT, painted Pioneer Bluray burner, painted fan and fan grill

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/Poseidon/Poseidon-10_zpsd14135b0.jpg.html
painted Silverstone Strider ST1500

and a lot of little things like screw, case feet and fittings


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> i know im already in the club
> but i have another build with painted hardware
> used Plasti-Dip for everything except fan, use regular primer and paint
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/Poseidon/Poseidon-1_zps39e67356.jpg.html
> Painted Backplate and Corsair Dominator GT
> 
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/Poseidon/Poseidon-8_zpsee036d95.jpg.html
> another pics with ram and backplate, but i painted the CPU waterblock, EK supremacy
> 
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/Poseidon/Poseidon-11_zps82f8b2c2.jpg.html
> painted ICY Dock (6 x 2.5HD in one 5.25), painted Aquaero 5 XT, painted Pioneer Bluray burner, painted fan and fan grill
> 
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/Poseidon/Poseidon-10_zpsd14135b0.jpg.html
> painted Silverstone Strider ST1500
> 
> 
> 
> and a lot of little things like screw, case feet and fittings


Dude...you're awesome.


----------



## Rainbow Dash

Got a closeup (sort of) of my 7870:


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Update







Looking good guys.


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> i know im already in the club
> but i have another build with painted hardware
> used Plasti-Dip for everything except fan, use regular primer and paint
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/Poseidon/Poseidon-1_zps39e67356.jpg.html
> Painted Backplate and Corsair Dominator GT
> 
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/Poseidon/Poseidon-8_zpsee036d95.jpg.html
> another pics with ram and backplate, but i painted the CPU waterblock, EK supremacy
> 
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/Poseidon/Poseidon-11_zps82f8b2c2.jpg.html
> painted ICY Dock (6 x 2.5HD in one 5.25), painted Aquaero 5 XT, painted Pioneer Bluray burner, painted fan and fan grill
> 
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/Poseidon/Poseidon-10_zpsd14135b0.jpg.html
> 
> 
> painted Silverstone Strider ST1500
> 
> and a lot of little things like screw, case feet and fittings












Absolutely beautiful


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Nice...That is awesome


----------



## snef

Thanks

a couple of pics of my current project, still a lot of painted hardware like Corsair fan

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/sand of god/fan-3_zpsab0ea92a.jpg.html

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/sand of god/fan-2_zps3720254c.jpg.html

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/sand of god/fan_zps7c53ddd0.jpg.html

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/sand of god/fan-6_zps434af8f7.jpg.html


----------



## Noskcaj

That is absolutely beautiful snef. Great work


----------



## WiSK

Very nice Snef


----------



## kamikazemonkey

Hi everyone!!! This is my first post ever.
Have to say that you really do a great job of paint, everyone of you.
I'm from Spain, so excuse me about my crappy English.

I show you, by the moment, the only thing that I paint and hope I can join the club! It's the Gpu, also have some others parts but I will wait to show everything Finished . Me And My Shop Are working On My rig

And one question... I'm thinking of paint the black EK fittings and angles that I want on White... You think there will be any problem?
What you recommend? Primer and plastic Paint... Or directly paint it on white?
Have to say that once the fittings will be on the rig I will not touch them at all....

Cheers!


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikazemonkey*
> 
> And one question... I'm thinking of paint the black EK fittings and angles that I want on White... You think there will be any problem?
> What you recommend? Primer and plastic Paint... Or directly paint it on white?
> Have to say that once the fittings will be on the rig I will not touch them at all....
> 
> Cheers!


Welcome and great job on the GPU









Is the fitting plastic or metal? If it's metal you might need a primer, but if it's plastic then you could use Kyrlon Fusion which does not require a primer.


----------



## kamikazemonkey

They are EK black fittings 13/10....
I saw that Snef used plastidip. Maybe it works without primer.
My rig is doing on a shop (for a few months because we encounter a few problems) and they're gonna look what to do. But for me, primer and then Paint... Or maybe the special calorific Paint (supports over 200 or 300 grades)


----------



## kamikazemonkey

We have decided to paint the fittings few of thin coats and the to the oven...
Let's try and see

Any recommendation for painting the top and base of the ek reservoir?


----------



## snef

another pics of my current WIP with and still a lot of painted hardware

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/sand of god/update-14_zps41240df5.jpg.html
Gryphon armor

and Corsair SP120 and AF120

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/sand of god/update-8_zpscbdbf935.jpg.html

and Aquaero 5 XT faceplate

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/sand of god/update-12_zps71e60da6.jpg.html


----------



## WiSK

Snef you are very good at this painting lark


----------



## Noskcaj

We may as well rename this to the snef fan club.
Your work is brilliant, and something like 90% of the photos uploaded


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> We may as well rename this to the snef fan club.
> Your work is brilliant, and something like 90% of the photos uploaded












It would be a fitting name.


----------



## Panther Al

First time I saw this, let me toss mine into the ring:







Haven't thought about the Mobo, was worried about paint mucking up the circuits...


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> First time I saw this, let me toss mine into the ring:
> 
> Haven't thought about the Mobo, was worried about paint mucking up the circuits...


LOL, you've painted your Titans !

I know it's only the outer cover but you've took it to the next level









As for the mobo, if you wanna be safe you can get a Sabertooth and paint the Thermal Armour.

Even if you spray paint the mobo directly, as long as the paint is not conductive you'll be fine.

That white LGA1156 and that red AM3+ mobo I've painted from a while back are still running great.

Oh and great job Snef! The club will be named after you until someone else submit's photos of their painted hardware.


----------



## snef

hahahaha


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Oh and great job Snef! The club will be named after you until someone else submit's photos of their painted hardware.


oh god, he took it literally.


----------



## snef

little bit of work on SSD today

4 x Vertex 4 256Gb, painted and custom stickers

Himuro painted with plasti-dip


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Looking good Snef.

I've got a few pics of my current rig













And here's one more to add into one of your







moments.


I've got work to do, but I will try my best to update this thread's original post as often as I can.


----------



## snef

nice

what type of paint used on the heat sink????

and another little update

painted RAM

did some sticker for ram

and painted Power supply


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Nice job snef !

I used Kyrlon Fusion, since it binds well to metal and plastic, and requires not primer


----------



## Panther Al

I'm looking at some of the stuff Snef is doing and thinking to myself... "I am soooooo gonna copy some of those ideas - especially the decals." when I do my next build.


----------



## inedenimadam

I just posted this in the 540 owners thread, but seeing as not everybody here has a 540, I thought it fit to share here too. The OCN flame on the panel looks better in person than it does in the picture. Crappy camera from 2001, so the image quality is....meh....

I need to find some different dye for the loop that is closer in color and put the GPU under water.


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I just posted this in the 540 owners thread, but seeing as not everybody here has a 540, I thought it fit to share here too. The OCN flame on the panel looks better in person than it does in the picture. Crappy camera from 2001, so the image quality is....meh....
> 
> I need to find some different dye for the loop that is closer in color and put the GPU under water.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks really nice! Great job!


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I don't think i'm as "Legendary" as some of these other posters but painting is my favourite mod to do.

Stock Corsair C70



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Nice







Is this a military themed build?

Gotta love that 780.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Yea that's the plan. It's on hiatus for now but you can check out my log if you like.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1439819/build-log-m1-abrams


----------



## cdoublejj

VERY NICE! What paint is being used for the PCB? I figured out how to change the ram slot, pci, and sata port colors. if you buy new new slots and ports you can hire certain places to un solder the old ones and solder in the new ones.


----------



## Noskcaj

What paint should i be using for motherboard and gpu painting? Must come in orange or purple, ideally flouro.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Kyrlon Fusion worked for me. Sticks nicely to plastic and metal, no primer required.

Not sure if they have all the colors though.

Most paints are not conductive.


----------



## kamikazemonkey

For my Gpu I used an special calorific spray paint, similar than the ones for the car brake calipers... Just look for a non-conductive an non-metallic ones...
For the motherboard just try Plastidip, I think it would work perfect... The problem is the colors...
Share the photos when you do it!


----------



## Noskcaj

Now to see if any of those are in australia. I know plasti dip is $30 a spray can


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> Now to see if any of those are in australia. I know plasti dip is $30 a spray can


Yea it can be pretty ridiculous. Plasti dip is $25 + 13% tax here in Ontario, Canada. So like $28. I wanted to do my case with it but it would of ended up costing me about $120...


----------



## snef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Yea it can be pretty ridiculous. Plasti dip is $25 + 13% tax here in Ontario, Canada. So like $28. I wanted to do my case with it but it would of ended up costing me about $120...


dipit.ca is the place for plasti-dip in Canada

they are $10.49 for a can


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Yea it can be pretty ridiculous. Plasti dip is $25 + 13% tax here in Ontario, Canada. So like $28. I wanted to do my case with it but it would of ended up costing me about $120...
> 
> 
> 
> dipit.ca is the place for plasti-dip in Canada
> 
> they are $10.49 for a can
Click to expand...

Rep'd.

Even though I'm not using it right now, I think I'll end up plasti-dipping eventually.
Now I know where to buy it


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> nice
> 
> what type of paint used on the heat sink????
> 
> and another little update
> 
> painted RAM
> 
> did some sticker for ram
> 
> and painted Power supply


Hey man very nice PC you have there. That is pure awesome. I wish I could do this. If I was rich or got rich I would hired you to paint a rig for me


----------



## cdoublejj

SO YOU CAN PAINT THE GREEN GEFORCE LOGO! I'll definitely be painting my new 780 or 870.. or what ever i get, the shroud that is.

EDIT: i'll take pics of my CFX bridge sometime.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Hooray for this thread...Finally, a reason to get ghetto with our builds and not be judged!!!

I was actually thinking of painting part of the nickel in one of my Titan acrylic blocks. Not the water channel itself, but the surrounding nickel area outside of the rubber gasket - so the only area with a polished surface would be the water channel. My only concern is getting the gasket to fit correctly again once I put it back together.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Hooray for this thread...Finally, a reason to get ghetto with our builds and not be judged!!!
> 
> I was actually thinking of painting part of the nickel in one of my Titan acrylic blocks. Not the water channel itself, but the surrounding nickel area outside of the rubber gasket - so the only area with a polished surface would be the water channel. My only concern is getting the gasket to fit correctly again once I put it back together.


When in doubt don't do it. I tried to slip a really thin silver kill coil through the side of the GPU block. I screwed it back together really tight (with a thin piece of silver under the rubber ring) and it wouldn't stop leaking.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> When in doubt don't do it. I tried to slip a really thin silver kill coil through the side of the GPU block. I screwed it back together really tight (with a thin piece of silver under the rubber ring) and it wouldn't stop leaking.


Too late... I was feeling a bit inspired by how it would look, so I tore down the block a half hour after writing my post, masked it off, primed it, and now it's in the process of drying. I did a pretty light coat and sprayed from a 24 inch distance. Worse case scenario, I can use the spare Titan block I was saving for a secondary Titan I was planning to buy. It's identical to the one I just sprayed.

Don't worry, I'll be sure to post pictures of it once I reassemble it.


----------



## SeeThruHead

I'd like to join too.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Spoiler: SeeThruHead



I'd like to join too.







Nice job


----------



## Adam182

Hey guys can i join













- Adam


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam182*
> 
> Hey guys can i join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Adam


Very clean. Good work!


----------



## iBored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to join too.


AMAZING









How did you do it???
I'd really wanna do that to my max iv gene too.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

So after an inspired impulse, I decided to take one of my acrylic Titan blocks and got a bit creative. I basically painted the nickel around the water channel. It came out pretty good, and I was able to get the gasket back in without a lot of hassle. Although thinking more clearly about it today, it might have been easier to put a thin black film on the block instead of painting it. Less mess, and I can always peel it off if I didn't like it. Fortunately though, I do like the look.

http://s176.photobucket.com/user/Profezzor_X/media/PC Build/IMAG1864.jpg.html

http://s176.photobucket.com/user/Profezzor_X/media/PC Build/IMAG1868.jpg.html

http://s176.photobucket.com/user/Profezzor_X/media/PC Build/IMAG1869.jpg.html

http://s176.photobucket.com/user/Profezzor_X/media/PC Build/IMAG1872.jpg.html

http://s176.photobucket.com/user/Profezzor_X/media/PC Build/IMAG1873.jpg.html


----------



## nepToon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> I'd like to join too.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sopiler]


nicely done, but why did you paint the CPU latch? It's not visible when a cooler is mounted.


----------



## SeeThruHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepToon*
> 
> nicely done, but why did you paint the CPU latch? It's not visible when a cooler is mounted.


It can be visible depending on cpu cooler and angle of photo.


(You may notice here that the ram waterblock also has a little paint.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> AMAZING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you do it???
> I'd really wanna do that to my max iv gene too.


About an hour and a half of applying tiny slices of tape with the end of an exacto knife:




More painted hardware!


----------



## nepToon

That's just awesome man. Those XSPC blocks look really nice with the LEDs.
I hope you'll make more pics once that system is complete, picture quality is very good!


----------



## SeeThruHead

I will of course. Although I guess I should mention that after staring at the xspc blocks for a few weeks I took them all off and ordered a full complement of EK water blocks in Clean Csq. Just waiting on a ram RMA and then the build will be finished with more pictures. Also those gpu's have been sold. So there will be a painted gtx 780 Classified in this thread soon enough.


----------



## snef

Really nice, love xspc block

Nice job on painting

This power cable is a must,


----------



## mk16

i just did this



not done gonna paint the center and end of the blades in yellow. also doing one with a spiral


----------



## ProfeZZor X

A thin layer of matte black vinyl can give a nickel plated block a totally different look.

http://s176.photobucket.com/user/Profezzor_X/media/PC Build/IMAG1936.jpg.html

http://s176.photobucket.com/user/Profezzor_X/media/IMAG1959.jpg.html


----------



## mk16

fans all painted up.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Great job guys. The mobo looks great, and the fan remind me of a turbine


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Great job guys. The mobo looks great, and the fan remind me of a turbine


i wish it was a higher rpm fan
would look so much smother.


----------



## Crouch

Wow! Amazing work. Wish I have the guts or skills to do this


----------



## respartan

can i join the club? do i get a badge of some sort? i have painted almost everything in/on my case..

painted: ram, gpu, cpu cooler, psu, bay trays, bay keepers, case panel, expansion slots, optic drive..


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Great job, especially the PSU


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Great job, especially the PSU


forgot to originally post this pic of side panel... i did update original post though


----------



## Noskcaj

Where can i get some cheap plasti-dip or vinyl dye in australia?
Also, i need a color scheme for my new build. bitfenix colossus Matx, black asrock mobo, nzxt havik 140. What should i go?


----------



## SeeThruHead

Vinyl die probably where you buy stuff for automotive detailing. In canada that's Canadian tire, so whatever else the aus equivalent. As for plastidip that might be harder try searching the specialist automotive detailing ebay/Craigslist if you guys use that down there. I've always really liked black with subtle gold detailing for the asrock motherboards.


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> Where can i get some cheap plasti-dip or vinyl dye in australia?
> Also, i need a color scheme for my new build. bitfenix colossus Matx, black asrock mobo, nzxt havik 140. What should i go?


i get my plasti dip at the local hardware store(home depot, lowes,etc).
i like a black and white scheme obv


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> i get my plasti dip at the local hardware store(home depot, lowes,etc).
> i like a black and white scheme obv


Plasti-dip is much rarer in australia, $30 online.
I'm probably going to go with a xubuntu theme now (blue)


----------



## snef

Plasti-dip on board done

like the results but its not perfect like regular paint

but if I want to keep the shield intact to sell it later, its the only option available


----------



## nepToon

snef is the king of hardware painting, hail to the king!

=)


----------



## iBored

Who will be the first to make a r4e white edition?


----------



## snef

I wiil if you send me one and a Cpu for testing, I will ship it to you when its done


----------



## Tigerboy

that board armor is gorgeous snef :O

this is some of my work, its not boards but its still "hardware"


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Great job guys, great paint jobs !


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tigerboy*
> 
> that board armor is gorgeous snef :O
> 
> this is some of my work, its not boards but its still "hardware"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That Gamecube looks fantastic!


----------



## Tigerboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> That Gamecube looks fantastic!


Thanks







i love it for playing super smash


----------



## respartan

got a new video card. this is it before i did anything.



then i painted it!!!





then i installed it!!!


only painted gigabyte 770 ever?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Great job respartan, I think it is the first painted GTX 770







(Unless you consider the HOF is painted).


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Great job respartan, I think it is the first painted GTX 770
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Unless you consider the HOF is painted).


Thank You!














:thumb:


----------



## WiSK

Too lazy to mix up blue+white plastidip to match the Asus blue colours, but I think if I use two blue shades of sleeving everyone will believe it's intended


----------



## snef

WOW!!!!

I love it,


----------



## snef

Painted Rad, Motherbord armor, pump, some fittings and somme little goodies


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> Painted Rad, Motherbord armor, pump, some fittings and somme little goodies
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Hasty

@snef:


----------



## WiSK

@snef I just noticed the Darkside stamp... great idea, how did you do it?


----------



## snef

these rad are Darkside brand, Dazmode has its line of radiator

they are so great, think RX serie with improvement like screw stoper


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> these rad are Darkside brand, Dazmode has its line of radiator
> 
> they are so great, think RX serie with improvement like screw stoper


You learn something new every day


----------



## TTheuns

You probably answered this a thousand times before, but I don't have time to read all posts, so here it goes.

What paint do you recommend for motherboard heatsinks?

Thanks in advance.

P.S. I looked at the front page, great work all!


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

For heatsinks any paint is fine. Most paint are non-conductive anyways. The conductive ones cost more because it has metal flakes in it.


----------



## SeeThruHead

Ive seen people recommend high heat paints. Not sure if they actually provide any benefit though.


----------



## iBored

Yea I'm curious, do you guys sand down the heatsinks before painting it?
If not, will the additional coat add to the heat?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

As long as you paint a thin layer it will be fine.

If you use Kyrlon Fusion, no primer is required and it sticks very well to almost anything once it dries.


----------



## TTheuns

Is plastidipping recommended for small parts? Like On the Z87 Mpower boards?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

It's over priced but will work fine.


----------



## TTheuns

Okay thank you!


----------



## Levelog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> For heatsinks any paint is fine. Most paint are non-conductive anyways. The conductive ones cost more because it has metal flakes in it.


Would the same apply for RAM heatsinks? I really do need to get rid of the red on my g.skill


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levelog*
> 
> Would the same apply for RAM heatsinks? I really do need to get rid of the red on my g.skill


Yep.
If you can, take off the heatsink before painting it.


----------



## Levelog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Yep.
> If you can, take off the heatsink before painting it.


Any tips for that?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levelog*
> 
> Any tips for that?


I haven't been able to take off any RAM heatsink. But if you manage to take it off, only paint the outside.

If you can't take it off, tightly wrap the 240 pin connector with clear tape. Spray one side, let it fully dry, then move to the next side.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Levelog*
> 
> Any tips for that?
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been able to take off any RAM heatsink. But if you manage to take it off, only paint the outside.
> 
> If you can't take it off, tightly wrap the 240 pin connector with clear tape. Spray one side, let it fully dry, then move to the next side.
Click to expand...

I did something similar. Forgive the dust, I am about a month overdue for cleaning.


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> You probably answered this a thousand times before, but I don't have time to read all posts, so here it goes.
> 
> What paint do you recommend for motherboard heatsinks?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> P.S. I looked at the front page, great work all!


You could try and anodise the metals too. I'm not quite sure how the process works, but it would remove the possibility of paint stopping thermal conductivity.

And for plasti dip, it's easier (usually) and easier to remove, but in some places it's stupidly expensive


----------



## Levelog

How easy is plastidip to remove for warranty purposes? And is it fine on RAM heatsinks?


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levelog*
> 
> How easy is plastidip to remove for warranty purposes? And is it fine on RAM heatsinks?


its easy as pickin a scab. and i have plasti dipped 2 sets of ram and have had 0 issues


----------



## respartan

just painted my mobo heatsinks, ram, and ssd


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Looks amazing









How many phases you got?


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Looks amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many phases you got?


phases?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Hey guys,

I have to start off with saying AWESOME THREAD IDEA! With this said and one, I would like to show off a couple of custom paint jobs that I have done for the Fractal Effect mod which was completed in Dec '13, and the WIP TJ07.

TJ07 Project:



Fractal Effect:




Thanks for looking guys, keep up the great work!"









Best regards,
Justin "MetallicAcid" Ohlsen


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Great job


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have to start off with saying AWESOME THREAD IDEA! With this said and one, I would like to show off a couple of custom paint jobs that I have done for the Fractal Effect mod which was completed in Dec '13, and the WIP TJ07.
> 
> TJ07 Project:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fractal Effect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking guys, keep up the great work!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> Justin "MetallicAcid" Ohlsen










Beautifully done!


----------



## respartan

what paint matches the green in a gigabyte sniper mobo?


----------



## TTheuns

Does anyone have a painted R9 290X stock cooler?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> Does anyone have a painted R9 290X stock cooler?


I have seen one in a build recently, but can't remember if it was on here or elsewhere. I will have a look around for you.

In other news: my painted custom PSU-radiator


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> I have seen one in a build recently, but can't remember if it was on here or elsewhere. I will have a look around for you.


Thank you!


----------



## nepToon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> I have seen one in a build recently, but can't remember if it was on here or elsewhere. I will have a look around for you.
> 
> In other news: my painted custom PSU-radiator
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks amazing and I like the concept, good job. But where will you put the res now?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> Does anyone have a painted R9 290X stock cooler?


I was mistaken, I had this picture in my memory, but it's not painted, just catching the light



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepToon*
> 
> That looks amazing and I like the concept, good job. But where will you put the res now?


The reservoir will go where the PSU was. The advantage is that without the PSU and its cables there, you'll be able to see motherboard and CPU block much better.


----------



## iBored

Hi guys, my first attempted at painting a waterblock.
Quite failed because of the bent plate, scratches when trying to remove the plate.


----------



## WiSK

It looks okay on first glance, I thought it was just catching the light funny. But yeah, looking closer I see the bend and scratched parts. I would have tried to hammer it out and sand it smooth


----------



## snef

another power supply


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> another power supply


sexy as usual snef


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> another power supply


stap you make me want to paint my seasonic to match my c70.


----------



## snef

go!....GO!!!!!........GO!!!!!.......GO!!!!!


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> go!....GO!!!!!........GO!!!!!.......GO!!!!!


but that would mean taking the psu apart and i dont like the idea of messing with something that moves 750watts.


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> but that would mean taking the psu apart and i dont like the idea of messing with something that moves 750watts.


its not hard or scary. unless you go poking into the internals there is like 0 risk


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> its not hard or scary. unless you go poking into the internals there is like 0 risk


not scared just dont like the idea.


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> not scared just dont like the idea.


you must like the idea a lil bit or else why even mention it at all?


----------



## snef

another little update

PSU is done





what do you think?


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> another little update
> 
> PSU is done
> 
> what do you think?












friggin amazing work sir. how did you do the graphic? is it a sticker or paint or ??????


----------



## snef

Thanks

its a sticker
I printed this on a 8 1/2 x 11 sticker paper and cut it to the right size


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> what do you think?


Love it!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> what do you think?


its inspirational!


----------



## SeeThruHead

So I've got a silverstone TJ08-E. Thinking about sanding down the front, top, and side panels and painting matter black. What do you guys think.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> So I've got a silverstone TJ08-E. Thinking about sanding down the front, top, and side panels and painting matter black. What do you guys think.


I think that's an excellent idea. Learning how to prep, how to paint, what paints to use and what looks good is a valuable skill for modding


----------



## mk16

snef.

i hate you.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> So I've got a silverstone TJ08-E. Thinking about sanding down the front, top, and side panels and painting matter black. What do you guys think.


I can def recommend doing this. I just finished painting my FT03 matt carbon black









/Justin


----------



## MetallicAcid

Hey guys and girls. So this is my contribution to the thread! The entire case, all panels, inside frame and radiator+bracket has been painted in a matt carbon black paint. So there is no longer a silver screw or pop rivet left inside this Silverstone Fortress FT03









Before:





After:









I hope you like it!

Best regards,
Justin


----------



## nepToon

awesome work MA! Totally love the idea.


----------



## xioros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Hey guys and girls. So this is my contribution to the thread! The entire case, all panels, inside frame and radiator+bracket has been painted in a matt carbon black paint. So there is no longer a silver screw or pop rivet left inside this Silverstone Fortress FT03
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you like it!
> 
> Best regards,
> Justin


Yes I do








Also following your work on fb btw ;-)

What paint/can did u use? I can still use some for my Monolith


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepToon*
> 
> awesome work MA! Totally love the idea.


Thank you neptoon! I will admit thought that the actual idea is not something that I have thought of myself, but rather is inspired by Arniebombas Backpack Case. I thought that it was a great build, and wanted to try and improve on the idea, but all credits go to him.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xioros*
> 
> Yes I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also following your work on fb btw ;-)
> 
> What paint/can did u use? I can still use some for my Monolith


Thanks man! The paint is Liquitex Professional Carbon Black which is then followed with 2-3 coats of matte clear coat.

Best regards,
Justin.


----------



## QAKE

Hey guys!

Really great work for all of you!!!

I would like to join this club too









Painted motherboard shield, some little pieces on the case, SLI Bridge and also the speakers to match the theme color:


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QAKE*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> Really great work for all of you!!!
> 
> I would like to join this club too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painted motherboard shield, some little pieces on the case, SLI Bridge and also the speakers to match the theme color:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice!


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QAKE*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> Really great work for all of you!!!
> 
> I would like to join this club too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painted motherboard shield, some little pieces on the case, SLI Bridge and also the speakers to match the theme color:


----------



## nepToon

Amazing results QAKE! Welcome to the club.


----------



## QAKE

Small teaser of the final build. Pictures are coming tomorrow. Stay tuned!


----------



## PureBlackFire

soon.


----------



## jtom320

Does anyone have any tips for painting a motherboard heatsink?

I'm thinking about buying either the Z97 deluxe or Pro. Not decided on that quite yet but they both have the same off gold color.

I'd like to paint or maybe plasti dip it chrome. I'm just wondering what you guys think would be the best solution for doing this. Ideally the color would match up with a chrome Monsoon free center compression fitting.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Dip it if you're unsure.

Paint it with regular paint if you're hardcore.

Also to be safe, make sure you cool the heatsinks properly.


----------



## QAKE

Build finished, a lot of pictures HERE

I want also to ask you some question. I bought an old Acer Aspire Predator G7700.

This PC feature:
- Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450 @ 2.67GHz
- Motherboard: Acer MC72XE (really ugly with green PCB)
- 2x Nvidia 9800GTX in SLI (were high-end cards back in time







)
- 4GB RAM
- 2x 600GB HDDs
- BluRay
- CD / DVD
- The case itself
- CPU watercooling

Here is my project:

- Take the old hardware out, PAINT IT (completely), mod it and use it as a folding machine.
- Take the case, and mod it too, cutting some piece, and re-painting all the case, then put in it some modern hardware

So, here I need your advice:

For the old hardware, I won't buy another case. I'll make my own, like a test bench table. Here is an image of something similar of what I want.


Well, more clean and all. I have a lot of ideas for this mod, and it'll be a surprise. But I want your advice on the color I should use. The base color will be white for sure. I'll watercool the CPU, and both GPUs.

Motherboard, bench table, GPUs, PSU will be white. But I need an accent color with a good contrast with the white.

The Pedator case will be modified with a windowed side and some parts will me removed. All the case will be repainted in a car-shop.

Here's a picture of it:


I've made a new thread with a poll to collect your ideas for the Bench table mod. Leave also a comment with your ideas on the predator case.

The link to the poll is HERE


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QAKE*
> 
> Build finished, a lot of pictures HERE
> 
> I want also to ask you some question. I bought an old Acer Aspire Predator G7700.
> 
> This PC feature:
> - Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450 @ 2.67GHz
> - Motherboard: Acer MC72XE (really ugly with green PCB)
> - 2x Nvidia 9800GTX in SLI (were high-end cards back in time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> - 4GB RAM
> - 2x 600GB HDDs
> - BluRay
> - CD / DVD
> - The case itself
> - CPU watercooling
> 
> Here is my project:
> 
> - Take the old hardware out, PAINT IT (completely), mod it and use it as a folding machine.
> - Take the case, and mod it too, cutting some piece, and re-painting all the case, then put in it some modern hardware
> 
> So, here I need your advice:
> 
> For the old hardware, I won't buy another case. I'll make my own, like a test bench table. Here is an image of something similar of what I want.
> 
> 
> Well, more clean and all. I have a lot of ideas for this mod, and it'll be a surprise. But I want your advice on the color I should use. The base color will be white for sure. I'll watercool the CPU, and both GPUs.
> 
> Motherboard, bench table, GPUs, PSU will be white. But I need an accent color with a good contrast with the white.
> 
> The Pedator case will be modified with a windowed side and some parts will me removed. All the case will be repainted in a car-shop.
> 
> Here's a picture of it:
> 
> 
> I've made a new thread with a poll to collect your ideas for the Bench table mod. Leave also a comment with your ideas on the predator case.
> 
> The link to the poll is HERE


with the bench i would say black/gun metal because of all the gold on the mobo. if you are gonna completely paint the board white or black i would suggest a hammered silvere for an accent just cuz i cant recall ever seeing it done before.


----------



## QAKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> with the bench i would say black/gun metal because of all the gold on the mobo. if you are gonna completely paint the board white or black i would suggest a hammered silvere for an accent just cuz i cant recall ever seeing it done before.


Thanks, just vote in the poll I made, so I can collect all your thoughts


----------



## PureBlackFire

began today with my R9 290 Tri-X.

the plasti dip


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







fan shroud phase 1-4.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










i/o shield


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








heatsink and the two metal pieces that go on the fan shroud (not painting these)


after this the heatsinks on my UD4H are next.


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> after this the heatsinks on my UD4H are next.


what colors are you gonna do the mobo in?


----------



## QAKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> began today with my R9 290 Tri-X.
> 
> the plasti dip
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fan shroud phase 1-4.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i/o shield
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heatsink and the two metal pieces that go on the fan shroud (not painting these)
> 
> 
> after this the heatsinks on my UD4H are next.


Nice job!


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> what colors are you gonna do the mobo in?


the motherboard heatsinks will be painted white/black from metallic red/silver/black. similar to what bigc9164 did in this thread. he has the same motherboard and I love how his came out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QAKE*
> 
> Nice job!


thanks.


----------



## PureBlackFire

fans back on.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## respartan

go to your local custom sticker shop and get stickers made to fix those fans. shouldn't cost more than $15 and will look sooo much better.. i am not trying to hate, you've done some awesome work so far, i just think it could be sooo much better sooo easily.


----------



## iBored

So... I painted my _black_ D5 aqc pump a _matt black_ colour, and the wires so they don't bleed through my sleeving.


----------



## s3nzftw

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







My painted XFX HD6870, and buying another one for crossfire. that one will also be painted


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s3nzftw*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My painted XFX HD6870, and buying another one for crossfire. that one will also be painted


very nice. looks super clean.


----------



## snef

im working on new project

a Gaming +media server build

and want it white and green

but I tried something with corsair fan (bye the way , the impeller is really easy to remove, just push it like enermax fan)

but its just a test, if I go that way I will take my time and do a better finish


----------



## respartan

i love it but i think it would look better if the fan itself was white and the pads were green. but it looks great how it is also.


----------



## snef

Thanks

im not a fan of painted rubber, they always look like crap, at minute you put a screw and to tight,.........









the issue I have with these 2 green is the lighter is nice but no UV reactive
but the Darker one is UV reactive but I think its too dark for Sleeving like MDPC Toxic Green,

But did some test with a UV led and I think the MDPC toxic Green will fit well under UV (see in next pics)

ok now finish with 2 UV green , they are pretty the same under regular light (the Darker fan in top pics)
but different under UV light


----------



## kamikazemonkey

Changed the case, not the color scheme.... Love purple!

So, I started a few ago to mod minor things, and give everything the color it should have:




You can follow the work I'm doing in my Instagram account (@kmikazemonkey)
Maybe I will do a worklog when everything have been finished (just a Note 3 camera, so photos are not my strongest point!)


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikazemonkey*
> 
> Changed the case, not the color scheme.... Love purple!
> 
> So, I started a few ago to mod minor things, and give everything the color it should have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can follow the work I'm doing in my Instagram account (@kmikazemonkey)
> Maybe I will do a worklog when everything have been finished (just a Note 3 camera, so photos are not my strongest point!)


----------



## Padd3rz

Hi guys I want to paint my motherboard heat syncs, pcie slots and ram slots. I have a Asus p8z77-v motherboard and I am looking to turn it from blue into a black and orange theme

I also want to paint my corsair vengeance ram black and orange too

I just have a few questions

1. What paint would you recommend I use for the heat syncs and pcie slots ect

2. Would painting it effect the temperature by much

3. How could I cover the whole pcie slot too make sure that you couldn't see any blue shining through

This is how I want the motherboard to look


]

This is how I am planning to paint the ram, I will remove the sticker and just cut out the part that says vengeance on it and stick that back on



Thanks Matt


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Padd3rz*
> 
> Hi guys I want to paint my motherboard heat syncs, pcie slots and ram slots. I have a Asus p8z77-v motherboard and I am looking to turn it from blue into a black and orange theme
> 
> I also want to paint my corsair vengeance ram black and orange too
> 
> I just have a few questions
> 
> 1. What paint would you recommend I use for the heat syncs and pcie slots ect
> 
> 2. Would painting it effect the temperature by much
> 
> 3. How could I cover the whole pcie slot too make sure that you couldn't see any blue shining through
> 
> This is how I want the motherboard to look
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> This is how I am planning to paint the ram, I will remove the sticker and just cut out the part that says vengeance on it and stick that back on
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Matt


i would use plasti dip. the temps will depend on the ooling in your specific situation. I have plastidipped my mobo and ram and i have no issues at all and i am using a UD7 board and 2133 ram with a 4.5oc on my cpu...I would get an onl gpu and strip it of everything but the pcb and put that in the pcie slot...should protect and give access


----------



## QAKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Padd3rz*
> 
> Hi guys I want to paint my motherboard heat syncs, pcie slots and ram slots. I have a Asus p8z77-v motherboard and I am looking to turn it from blue into a black and orange theme
> 
> I also want to paint my corsair vengeance ram black and orange too
> 
> I just have a few questions
> 
> 1. What paint would you recommend I use for the heat syncs and pcie slots ect
> 
> 2. Would painting it effect the temperature by much
> 
> 3. How could I cover the whole pcie slot too make sure that you couldn't see any blue shining through
> 
> This is how I want the motherboard to look
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> This is how I am planning to paint the ram, I will remove the sticker and just cut out the part that says vengeance on it and stick that back on
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Matt


1. First, take off the blue anodization by letting your heatsink in a Soda solution for about 1 day, then paint it in orange, I would personally recommend you to use metallic effect paint for the heatsink. Try to not use plastidip on heatsinks, plastic is an insulant, but even if you paint them with plastidip, it would not have a big impact, as long you have a good airflow in your case. For the PCIe slots, go for Plastidip.

2. It depends on how much layer you put on it, so first try to suppress the blue anodization in the soda solution, then paint it lightly

3. Do you mean the interior of the PCIe? If yes, there's a solution: on the occupied PCIe slots, take an old VGA card, then paint the PCIe slot, on the free PCIe slots, just paint it, even the interior with plastidip


----------



## QAKE

Painted motherboard incooooming








In my BETA build (components came from e-waste







)


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

For the fun of it i thought why not. So I painted some things.



I called this Black ice gloss Blu-ray Player 12x with DVD brunner combo with Blue LED I might sell it for 70 bucks with ships on ebay or something
















For some reason the cord of this RGB LED IR remote command outlet is still sticky and it can put paint on your finger. Something worng with the paint and rubbery type cord. Very odd. The cord used to be white.I might have to blacktape it and then put sleeves and then put heatsrink tubes on it and call it a day. But the box of it was pelled off sticker and put black vinyl and painted it over it works great with two coat.


----------



## respartan

just did mine too!


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> just did mine too!


haha sweet bro !


----------



## s7Design

was checking out some painted mobo's in google pictures and it brought me here, of course all the best stuff is on OCN








Looked at the members pictures and see some awesome paint jobs.

I'm also now in a middle o a project http://www.overclock.net/t/1536880/build-log-raised-from-the-dead/ where ill do a white and orange color theme, where ill paint the fans the GPU fan casing and the GPU fans, the case and very tempted to paint the mobo but still not sure about it









For now i only test painted one fan and now took apart the GPU for painting, still have things to do with the mod till the final paint job will come into play but sooner or later. Would love to join your League i find it very cool













Speaking of cool and creatinve clubs, we have starte the OCN 4 Life club where we join people who used the OCN flame logo in their mods in any form or way.
Would like to invite you to check it out and if some one from this club used the logo in their build come and join us. The more creative people in one place the better


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Nice tips up in here....


----------



## Solonowarion

Edit


----------



## YOEL44

Hey, I also want to join, I've painted my Gigabyte GTX 970 OC based on the Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti G1 Gaming and the Gigabyte GT 730 OC 1GB DDR5, then cuted some PCI slots and pushed over a PCI riser.



Spoiler: Original color









Spoiler: GTX 980 Ti G1 and GT 730 OC DDR5








Oh and I also painted the USB hub, there was a white variant but I just buyed the cheapest in eBay, fixed the cable connections and repainted in the same white as the graphics card.




Spoiler: Original color


----------

